# My bike was stolen today, any help appreciated...



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

It is a La Pierre Zesty AM 527. Latest model. Been out of the shop five weeks tops. Here is the story:

On my way back from riding at Dalby Forest I pulled into the car park of Morrisons in Malton, North Yorkshire to grab some lunch. Within the ten minutes I was in store my bike was stolen from the roof of my car. It was in a locked Thule Tour carrier. That was earlier today 21/04/14 circa 12 noon.

The theft has been reported to the Police and I'm trying to publicise locally on social media. Cash reward for any information leading to my bikes safe return.

Bike was stock other than:
Bontrager Saddle, black with white underside and bars
Bontrager XR3 on the rear
Exposure mount on the bars
Some frame protection pads
XT Trail SPD pedals

Frame number is HCGG01171. I ride regularly (twice a week plus) and I haven't seen another out there yet so it's distinctive and if it is in someones possession they may well not know what they have.

Day I bought it:









First ride:









Thanks, any info please contact andrewblack [at] me [dot] com


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I can't believe nobody saw anything in a supermarket car park!! Is there no CCTV buddy??

I hate thieving scum, fingers crossed you get a result bud.


----------



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

nbray67 said:


> I can't believe nobody saw anything in a supermarket car park!! Is there no CCTV buddy??
> 
> I hate thieving scum, fingers crossed you get a result bud.


Thanks! So do I. I am absolutely devastated. Not really been exposed to crime before.

They have CCTV but they won't let me see it as I am a member of the public. They've promised to show the Police and the Police have promised to go so i just have to put my faith in them. I'm not hopeful honestly.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Gutting... I was contemplating a roof bike carrier & wondered how they locked on just the other day!

Hope it gets returned but surely insurance should cover it?


----------



## mickR (Apr 4, 2014)

CCTV footage images are classed as data. You could write to Morrisons Data Manager and make a 'subject access request', costs £10 and they have to provide copies of all data they hold that relates to you. If you encounter resistance contact 'Information Commissioners Office'. Good luck


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Morrisons won't provide you with a copy or let you see the CCTV footage, however they will give the police a copy to view.


----------



## mickR (Apr 4, 2014)

I would contact Thule and press them for compensation.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

mickR said:


> I would contact Thule and press them for compensation.


I wouldn't bother, you only have to look on YouTube to realise how easy and quickly it is nick a bike from a Thule rack

ABGT170, gutted for you. When I had my Cube nicked I scanned ebay, Gumtree, and MTB forums every hour. I then spotted a Cube that matched mine on Gumtree a few days after it was stolen, informed the Police and within a week or so I was reunited with it, albeit stripped of lights, bottle cages etc and a few scratched. Have faith and you never know.


----------



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

ncd said:


> I wouldn't bother, you only have to look on YouTube to realise how easy and quickly it is nick a bike from a Thule rack
> 
> ABGT170, gutted for you. When I had my Cube nicked I scanned ebay, Gumtree, and MTB forums every hour. I then spotted a Cube that matched mine on Gumtree a few days after it was stolen, informed the Police and within a week or so I was reunited with it, albeit stripped of lights, bottle cages etc and a few scratched. Have faith and you never know.


That's really interesting NCD. How long did it take to appear? Sort of 3-5 days? Were the police helpful? Was this GumTree in your local area? Going to have to get scouring. I've set up some listing alerts on Zesty and on La Pierre but don't know if they're infallible.

I hadn't realised Thule racks were so vulnerable. Never again.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

^^^ jeez just looked & hell you're right they are easy!


----------



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

Why do you only find these things out afterwards?!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Gutting for you, there's no way I would leave my baby anywhere other than in the car or my garage, as has been said keep looking for adverts, nobody legitimate will be selling one so soon after buying.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

ABGT170 said:


> That's really interesting NCD. How long did it take to appear? Sort of 3-5 days? Were the police helpful? Was this GumTree in your local area? Going to have to get scouring. I've set up some listing alerts on Zesty and on La Pierre but don't know if they're infallible.
> 
> I hadn't realised Thule racks were so vulnerable. Never again.


It appeared after a couple of days, that's why I was certain it was mine, and he was selling it a lot cheaper than it was worth. It was my local area Gumtree but I did broaden the search a bit further. The police were good and helpful and couldn't fault them for the help they provided. Funnily enough when did not early morning appearance at the guys flat, they found a couple of other bikes as well that were reported stolen! Just really hope you get yours back, it's a horrible feeling.


----------

